# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  جمـــــــــل ومعـــــــــاني

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

Break the ice(1 

المعنى الحرفي : اكـسـر الثلج 
المعنى المجازي : مهد الأمور او مهد الطريق لأمر ما





(2) He looks blue 

المعنى الحرفي : هو يبدو ازرقاً 
المعنى المجازي : هو يبدوحزيناً


(3) She is in the clouds 

المعنى الحرفي : هي في الغيوم 
المعنى المجازي : هي شاردة الذهن 

(4) I will go Bananas

المعنى الحرفي : سأصبح موزة 
المعنى المجازي : سأجن او سأفقد عقلي

(5) It rains cats and dogs

المعنى الحرفي : انها تمطرقططاً و كلاباً 
المعنى المجازي : انها تمطر بغزاره 

(6) This is nuts 

المعنى الحرفي : هذه مكـ سـ رات 
المعنى المجازي : هذا جنون او هذا هراء

(7) It's a piece of cake 

المعنى الحرفي : انها قطعة من الكيك 
المعنىالمجازي : إنه لأمر سهل جدا 

( 8) He lives a dog's life 

المعنى الحرفي : هو يحيا حياة الكلاب 
المعنى المجازي : هويحيا حياة مليئة بالقلق 

(9) He is a black sheep

المعنى الحرفي : هو خروف اسود 
المعنى المجازي : هو شخص سيءالأخلاق 

(10) This is a hot air 

المعنى الحرفي : هذا هواءٌ حار 
المعنى المجازي : هذا كلام لا فائدة
منه

----------


## ajluni top

مشكور اخوي عالجمل

والصراحه هناك العديد من الجمل التي يمكن ان نفهمها بالخطأ

مثال ذلك 
he kicked the bucket

المعنى الحرفي: هو ركل الدلو

أما المعنى المجازي فهو توفي , وفاته المنيه

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> مشكور اخوي عالجمل
> 
> والصراحه هناك العديد من الجمل التي يمكن ان نفهمها بالخطأ
> 
> مثال ذلك 
> he kicked the bucket
> 
> المعنى الحرفي: هو ركل الدلو
> 
> أما المعنى المجازي فهو توفي , وفاته المنيه


العفو يا صاحبي......وبشكرك ع مداخلتك..

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زيد 
على التوضيح
لمعاني الجمل

----------


## دموع الورد

Break the ice(1

المعنى الحرفي : اكـسـر الثلج
المعنى المجازي : مهد الأمور او مهد الطريق لأمر ما

جميل اخي..الى الامام

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> شكرا زيد 
> على التوضيح
> لمعاني الجمل


العفو...شكرا ع المرور :Smile:

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> Break the ice(1
> 
> المعنى الحرفي : اكـسـر الثلج
> المعنى المجازي : مهد الأمور او مهد الطريق لأمر ما
> 
> جميل اخي..الى الامام


شكرا ع المشاركة.. :Smile:

----------


## dana

Shkran Lk

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dana  
_Shkran Lk_


u welcome

----------


## ???... why ...???

انها جميلة جدا ولكن من اين لك هذا ؟ اخي

----------


## m_vip_991

Thank you

المعنى الحرف :  شكرا لك
المعنى المجازي : يسلمو كتير على موضوووووووووعك الحلو والمفيد  

( والجمل قيد الحفظ )

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_Thank you

المعنى الحرف : شكرا لك
المعنى المجازي : يسلمو كتير على موضوووووووووعك الحلو والمفيد 

( والجمل قيد الحفظ )
_


كلك زوء .......... العفو
والله يوفقك بدراستك..شدي حالك

----------

